# Hello from a new user.



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi folks this is my first post on here. I have just brought my better half a 2002 225bhp Merlin Purple TT for her 40th birthday. Which is next month so I am having to hide the car until then  I had to buy the car last month as it was the first purple TT I had seen and purple is her favourite colour. Just thinking are there many Merlin purple TT's about?


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello mate, welcome to the forum 

Happy birthday for your wife...I am pretty sure there are a couple of Merlin Purple TTs in this forum!!!


----------



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome and birthday wishes. I think the car may come as a bit of a shock to her as she has always wanted one. :wink:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure who is going to enjoy it more though!!! 

What car are you driving if I may ask?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  but boy are you in big trubble coming on here and telling every one your wife is 40 TT or no TT she is going to kill you :wink: :lol: 
Make it up to here get her a TTOC membership www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

GreekTT said:


> Not sure who is going to enjoy it more though!!!
> 
> What car are you driving if I may ask?


This for a Sunday blast









This to race 









And a 2006 plat L200 Animal to get to work in the snow :wink:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Matt Seabrook said:


> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure who is going to enjoy it more though!!!
> ...


Great stuff!!! Then you want be needing your wife's TT... even though its a trap to start modding it


----------



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  but boy are you in big trubble coming on here and telling every one your wife is 40 TT or no TT she is going to kill you :wink: :lol:
> Make it up to here get her a TTOC membership http://www.ttoc.co.uk


I should be OK as I dont think she will be looking on here


----------



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

GreekTT said:


> Great stuff!!! Then you want be needing your wife's TT... even though its a trap to start modding it


No its all hers but its a great car to drive. Just feels a little slow compared to my toys  Still the race car is 260bhp and under 500kg so most cars feel a little slow


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks folks for the warm welcome [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

